# Get ferry companies to pay for a URL link.



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

I used to work for a ferry company and one thing that I know is that all ferry companies operate in three markets (1) freight, (2) car and (3) footpax. The key to ferry business profits is capacity utilisation, all costs are fixed and all revenues are variable. This is why they offer cheap deals on shoulder sailings but charge the earth for peak sailings.

All ferries have car decks as well as freight decks. Motorhomes don't fit onto the car decks which have a low ceiling, so always go onto freight decks. One of the problems that arise is that due to freight deckspace being pe-booked by contract and freight units not turning up is that freight deck space can be under utilised, or even re-sold. 

Operations managers find this a headache, because even though the feed up space can be sold cheaply, this is often not done as it poaches cars that can otherwise be sold at a higher price. The result is that ferries sail with unsold freight space. This is unrealised potential revenue for ferry companies and missed opportunities for motorhomers.

My idea : Why not invite the ferry companies to provide a link from this website to the ferry comany URL specifically selling bargain motorhome places on shoulder sailings ? They might even pay for the URL link.

Drifter


----------

